# Courses you'd like to play



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I know there's a thread in golf course reviews about where you've played, and I guess with the intention of posters saying what they thought about those courses. But going on from that, where would you like to play.

For me, first on the list of where I'd like to try out it would be Augusta. I saw some of this year's coverage on a 3-D TV, and it was the slopes that really stood out as well as the usual colours. That looks like it would be a real tough one. After that the list read as follows:-
Sun City, South Africa. For the scenary. 
The TPC course that's just been played.
Quail Hollow.
Pebble Beach.
Harbour Town at Hilton Head Island.
Any of the good courses at either Las Vegas or Scottsdale.

Closer to home.
Foxton Hall at Alnmouth.
Slaley hall near Hexham.
Little Aston near Birmingham.

So where would you like to play?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have played that course in Fife Scotland Call St Andrews. You might have heard of it.  That course is the corner stone of golf history. Just an amazing place to play golf. I have also played Pebble, Spy Glass, Torrey Pines and Bandon. 

After playing all of those, I think I would like to play the rest of the courses used in the Open Championships. That would be my first choice. My second choice would be some east coast tracks. 

I like to play any course I have never played before. It make no difference what shape it's in, as long as it's new to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jackstar (May 23, 2011)

*The Course from Caddyshack!*

Rolling Hills Golf & Tennis resort in Davie Florida near Ft. Laurderdale. Its the Course used in the filming of Caddyshack. My Favorite movie!

Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na!


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

Obviously the famous ones: Pebble, Augusta, St Andrews, Bethpage, etc. etc.

Realistically (and closer to home), Bear Mountain on Vancouver Island is supposed to be amazing. Banff has a good reputation. Canmore has a couple beauties in the top 20 in Canada as well.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Golf Courses*

Would have to be Augusta National, Pebble Beach, Doral Country Club, Royal Melbourne and the old course at St Andrews.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Can't go past the old St. Andrews and Hobbit your lucky and I hope you choke on your putter! Augusta would be great too and locally Royal Melbourne to play that sand belted course would be great although I might need a new sandwedge once i finish the round.....


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Can't go past the old St. Andrews and Hobbit your lucky and I hope you choke on your putter! Augusta would be great too and locally Royal Melbourne to play that sand belted course would be great although I might need a new sandwedge once i finish the round.....


haha...

I played St Andrews Old Course 8 years ago with my lad. The whole town is just golf. We tried to eat lunch before we went out but the sheer excitement of the place just blows you away. The following year we did Carnoustie, which is miles better but I'd return to St Andrews every time given the chance. The starter stands there with a microphone announcing you onto the tee... the whole experience is an absolute must for anyone who is really into golf, the history etc. Been loads of times before and since to either watch major tournaments of just to watch people play. It is an awesome experience.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

First Id like to get good enough to play one.
Then I think it would be Pebble, Augusta, and a coarse in Scotland.


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

Mexico, the Caribbean, and Latin America are the places where I would like to play golf. It has a unique terrain and natural wonders where most of the professional golfers would like to play golf courses. If you're on vacation and want to play golf or if you're vacation planning includes golfing then do visit here.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2011)

irish open is from killarney again this year. would like to get a round down there sometime in my life. as someone already posted. i love playing new courses, as long as they are new. its a different challenge isnt it. usually do a tour of a few courses over the summer months with opens and the like reducing the damage to the wallet.


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

all of what you said is useful to me. thanks so much


----------

